# Day 3 Shoot-off Realtime Update



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

:moviecorn:whoo:


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*After 4 ends*

23 still clean?


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks guys this is great!!!!


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Is cabe johson in the shoot off?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Ox your not there???? :archery::confused2:c:


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*Out*

Lindberg and Ingram down a point.

Wills, Miller, and Osmondson out


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

21 archers still in it after 5.


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Jacob Phelps dropped one he's out


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like Shane Wills dropped a point as well

he was at 119 at the 120 point....


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

After six ends:



1 3- 035D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 180/14 0/ 0 780 73
2 3- 035C MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 180/16 0/ 0 780 73
3 3- 034D BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 180/17 0/ 0 780 72
4 3- 035A JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 180/14 0/ 0 780 72
5 3- 034A COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 180/16 0/ 0 780 71
6 3- 033C SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 180/17 0/ 0 780 71
7 3- 033B DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 180/17 0/ 0 780 70
8 3- 033A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 180/16 0/ 0 780 70
9 3- 033D TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 180/17 0/ 0 780 70
10 3- 034C WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 180/15 0/ 0 780 70
11 3- 031D WILKEY Kevin UT Usa 300/24 300/26 180/17 0/ 0 780 67
12 3- 030A ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 180/17 0/ 0 780 66
13 3- 032A LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 180/15 0/ 0 780 66
14 3- 031C STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 180/15 0/ 0 780 65
15 3- 031A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 180/15 0/ 0 780 64
16 3- 030C SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 180/16 0/ 0 780 64
17 3- 029C QUINTANA Dan CA Usa 300/24 300/21 180/16 0/ 0 780 61
18 3- 029B ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 180/13 0/ 0 780 60
19 3- 029A WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 180/14 0/ 0 780 60
20 3- 029D MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 180/15 0/ 0 780 59

20 still clean


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Come on Jesse.. hang in there man... :cheers:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

how many total shooters was there this year???


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

28 shooters in the shoot off


----------



## hallboy (Apr 30, 2008)

yea Jacob Phelps dropped one so what!!!! this was his 1st time shooting with the pros and 1st time @ Vegas. he still has a few around here that is very proud of what he has done.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

whew hoooo, keep em comin...'94


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

1 3- 035D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 210/17 0/ 0 810 76
2 3- 035C MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 210/19 0/ 0 810 76
3 3- 034D BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 210/20 0/ 0 810 75
4 3- 035A JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 210/17 0/ 0 810 75
5 3- 033C SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 210/20 0/ 0 810 74
6 3- 034A COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 210/18 0/ 0 810 73
7 3- 033B DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 210/20 0/ 0 810 73
8 3- 033D TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 210/20 0/ 0 810 73
9 3- 034C WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 210/18 0/ 0 810 73
10 3- 033A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 210/18 0/ 0 810 72
11 3- 030A ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 210/20 0/ 0 810 69
12 3- 032A LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 210/18 0/ 0 810 69
13 3- 031C STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 210/18 0/ 0 810 68
14 3- 031D WILKEY Kevin UT Usa 300/24 300/26 210/18 0/ 0 810 68
15 3- 030C SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 210/19 0/ 0 810 67
16 3- 031A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 210/17 0/ 0 810 66
17 3- 029C QUINTANA Dan CA Usa 300/24 300/21 210/18 0/ 0 810 63
18 3- 029B ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 210/15 0/ 0 810 62
19 3- 029A WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 210/16 0/ 0 810 62
20 3- 029D MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 210/17 0/ 0 810 61



After 7 ends, still 20 in the hunt. 

BTW, Jimmy Despart has the highest X count with 77.....too bad he dropped a point on day 1.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Go Grant..............


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

After seven ends:

1 3- 035D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 210/17 0/ 0 810 76
2 3- 035C MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 210/19 0/ 0 810 76
3 3- 034D BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 210/20 0/ 0 810 75
4 3- 035A JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 210/17 0/ 0 810 75
5 3- 033C SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 210/20 0/ 0 810 74
6 3- 034A COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 210/18 0/ 0 810 73
7 3- 033B DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 210/20 0/ 0 810 73
8 3- 033D TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 210/20 0/ 0 810 73
9 3- 034C WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 210/18 0/ 0 810 73
10 3- 033A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 210/18 0/ 0 810 72
11 3- 030A ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 210/20 0/ 0 810 69
12 3- 032A LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 210/18 0/ 0 810 69
13 3- 031C STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 210/18 0/ 0 810 68
14 3- 031D WILKEY Kevin UT Usa 300/24 300/26 210/18 0/ 0 810 68
15 3- 030C SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 210/19 0/ 0 810 67
16 3- 031A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 210/17 0/ 0 810 66
17 3- 029C QUINTANA Dan CA Usa 300/24 300/21 210/18 0/ 0 810 63
18 3- 029B ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 210/15 0/ 0 810 62
19 3- 029A WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 210/16 0/ 0 810 62
20 3- 029D MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 210/17 0/ 0 810 61


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

oggie2635 said:


> 28 shooters in the shoot off



they're not done with the last round yet.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

Grants got it together again today. Josh, Shane was trying to get ahold of you again.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

damn i miss not being there! our local pro shop burnt down and i had nowhere to practice


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Shootoff*

Come on Kelsey hang in there with the big boys


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

me too, this staying at home this year is killing me. thand goodness for at keeping us posted


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Eastons server is giving up


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

Been there the last five out of six years. Stayed home this year because of new baby and shakey work situation. Wish I were there.....


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Hope cabe makes the shoot off :darkbeer:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

hallboy said:


> yea Jacob Phelps dropped one so what!!!! this was his 1st time shooting with the pros and 1st time @ Vegas. he still has a few around here that is very proud of what he has done.



Calm down man all I said was that he dropped one. It kills me that it happened also.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

pulling for Jesse, Quintana, and McCarthy in that order,....unless jesse and quintana are the last two id have to root for quintana....one of the nicest guys in archery, it would be a huge win for him.
but for now GO JESSE!!!!!!!


----------



## -KC- (Aug 22, 2007)

cabe's still good through 8. Don't know about the rest.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

They haven't even got to the hard part ....


----------



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

rootin for ya Grant!


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

What's up with easton website?


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

winger said:


> What's up with easton website?



what do you mean??


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

most likely too many people using it.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

actually, Easton is dropping an updated .pdf file to www.ianseo.net


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

*Refresh*

I'd like to know the RPMs here. Refreshes per minute!


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

hallboy said:


> yea Jacob Phelps dropped one so what!!!! this was his 1st time shooting with the pros and 1st time @ Vegas. he still has a few around here that is very proud of what he has done.


damn your sensitive it is just an update of who is still in


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Bob_Looney said:


> actually, Easton is dropping an updated .pdf file to www.ianseo.net


Haven't updated in quite awhile. Shoot-off shooters probably determined by now.

Hope AT starts their coverage soon.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

so who's still in it? the waiting is killing me


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

nub. said:


> I'd like to know the RPMs here. Refreshes per minute!


I know how many are going on here.. LOL

If it wouldn't kill the servers, it would be nice if this was going on in chat rather than on the board itself..


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*Wow*

TED NUGENT JUST WON VEGAS 










on a slot machine


----------



## -KC- (Aug 22, 2007)

Cabe's clean through 10! Try to get some info on the others.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Scott starnes has a 900 yeeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwwwwwwww
:thumbs_up


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

archerycharlie said:


> Scott starnes has a 900 yeeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwwwwwwww
> :thumbs_up


:thumbs_up


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> Scott starnes has a 900 yeeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwwwwwwww
> :thumbs_up


congrats scott,....and cabe


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Rounds are over. Looks like 18 in the shoot-off.


----------



## shortarrow (Jul 31, 2008)

*threepeat*

will this be a "threepeat" for cousins? wasn't it down to him and Michael Braden last year. i didn't even see Braden's name still in there.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

archerycharlie said:


> Scott starnes has a 900 yeeeeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwwwwwwww
> :thumbs_up


 congrats AC you must be very proud :thumbs_up:cocktail:


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Anybody got the latest for Bowhunter Championship? Jeff Human was makin a run that started yesterday.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

shortarrow said:


> will this be a "threepeat" for cousins? wasn't it down to him and Michael Braden last year. i didn't even see Braden's name still in there.



think braden dropped on day one

cousins would be a repeat.....not a threepeat.....chance won it the year before

unless you mean it being cousins third time to win.....


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, looks like Easton dropped the ball. Let's see how AT does down the home stretch.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

admin said:


> Rounds are over. Looks like 18 in the shoot-off.



so there must have been approximately 1800 shooters at vegas this year total all classes..


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

Tuningfreak said:


> Anybody got the latest for Bowhunter Championship? Jeff Human was makin a run that started yesterday.


yeah, what he said......what happened in BHFS championship???


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

1 3- 034D BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 0/ 0 900 84
2 3- 035D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 0/ 0 900 84
3 3- 035C MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 300/27 0/ 0 900 84
4 3- 035A JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 300/25 0/ 0 900 83
5 3- 034C WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 300/27 0/ 0 900 82
6 3- 034A COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 300/26 0/ 0 900 81
7 3- 033B DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 300/27 0/ 0 900 80
8 3- 033A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 300/26 0/ 0 900 80
9 3- 033C SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 300/26 0/ 0 900 80
10 3- 033D TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 300/26 0/ 0 900 79
11 3- 030A ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 300/28 0/ 0 900 77
12 3- 032A LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 0/ 0 900 76
13 3- 030C SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 300/28 0/ 0 900 76
14 3- 031C STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 300/26 0/ 0 900 76
15 3- 031A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 300/25 0/ 0 900 74
16 3- 029A WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 300/25 0/ 0 900 71
17 3- 029B ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 300/22 0/ 0 900 69
18 3- 029D MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 300/23 0/ 0 900 67


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

Easton has the scores up. 18 are through.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Bees said:


> congrats AC you must be very proud :thumbs_up:cocktail:




YOU BET YOUR BIPPY I AM PROUD OF OUR scotty.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob_Looney said:


> Well, looks like Easton dropped the ball. Let's see how AT does down the home stretch.



wonder where their packets are???


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Pos. Athlete Country Day 1 Day 2 Day 3 S.O. Total X
1 3- 034D BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 0/ 0 900 84
2 3- 035D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 0/ 0 900 84
3 3- 035C MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 300/27 0/ 0 900 84
4 3- 035A JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 300/25 0/ 0 900 83
5 3- 034C WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 300/27 0/ 0 900 82
6 3- 034A COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 300/26 0/ 0 900 81
7 3- 033B DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 300/27 0/ 0 900 80
8 3- 033A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 300/26 0/ 0 900 80
9 3- 033C SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 300/26 0/ 0 900 80
10 3- 033D TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 300/26 0/ 0 900 79
11 3- 030A ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 300/28 0/ 0 900 77
12 3- 032A LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 0/ 0 900 76
13 3- 030C SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 300/28 0/ 0 900 76
14 3- 031C STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 300/26 0/ 0 900 76
15 3- 031A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 300/25 0/ 0 900 74
16 3- 029A WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 300/25 0/ 0 900 71
17 3- 029B ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 300/22 0/ 0 900 69
18 3- 029D MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 300/23 0/ 0 900 67
19 3- 035B WILLS Shane MD


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

1st Round - Who's In
Cabe Johnson
Chance Beaubouef
Dan Mc Carthy
Dave Cousins
Gary Smith Jr
Grant Schleusner
Jackie White
Jedd Greshock
Jesse Broadwater
Keith Trail
Kelsey Johnson
Levi Morgan
Martin Damsbo
Michael Anderson
Morgan Lundin
Nicholas Annen
Reo Wilde
Scott Starnes


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks like 18 going to the shoot off!


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Weres admin? They must know whos in the shoot off by now?


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

akbowhunter said:


> yeah, what he said......what happened in BHFS championship???


1 3- 009B HAKL Bill MN Usa 299/22 300/22 299/26 0/ 0 898 70
2 3- 009C HUMAN Jeff NY Usa 298/23 300/23 300/21 0/ 0 898 67
3 3- 009A HOCH Lynn IA Usa 300/24 299/22 298/20 0/ 0 897 66
4 3- 008D BERRY Chris MO Usa 299/18 298/23 300/20 0/ 0 897 61
5 3- 007B GEIST Kurt CO Usa 298/21 298/25 300/24 0/ 0 896 70

Looks like Hakl and Human. Don't know if they are having a shoot-off.


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

*Bowhunter Championship*

1 3- 009B HAKL Bill MN Usa 299/22 300/22 299/26 0/ 0 898 70
2 3- 009C HUMAN Jeff NY Usa 298/23 300/23 300/21 0/ 0 898 67
3 3- 009A HOCH Lynn IA Usa 300/24 299/22 298/20 0/ 0 897 66
4 3- 008D BERRY Chris MO Usa 299/18 298/23 300/20 0/ 0 897 61
5 3- 007B GEIST Kurt CO Usa 298/21 298/25 300/24 0/ 0 896 70
6 3- 008C EWERS Tim VA Usa 299/22 298/22 299/25 0/ 0 896 69
7 3- 006D PELLEGRINO William CO Usa 298/22 298/18 299/26 0/ 0 895 66
8 3- 006A WAKELIN Neil UKME Uk 299/15 297/17 299/20 0/ 0 895 52
9 3- 007D GRIGGS Eric KY Usa 298/21 298/20 298/19 0/ 0 894 60
10 3- 006B COWART Gary UT Usa 298/14 298/17 298/21 0/ 0 894 52
11 3- 007C GRAVLIN David MA Usa 298/23 298/23 297/21 0/ 0 893 67
12 3- 008B WATHEN Judd UT Usa 299/21 298/21 296/16 0/ 0 893 58
13 3- 007A MORRELL George ME Usa 299/21 297/18 296/22 0/ 0 892 61
14 3- 005C GAMBY Mark OH Usa 297/17 297/18 298/20 0/ 0 892 55
15 3- 006C SMITH Rick ME Usa 297/17 297/22 298/16 0/ 0 892 55
16 3- 005A DAVIS Aaron CA Usa 295/13 299/17 295/19 0/ 0 889 49
17 3- 004A SINGLETON Daniel OH Usa 294/15 294/17 297/15 0/ 0 885 47
18 3- 005D SETHER Dillon CO Usa 295/14 297/15 293/11 0/ 0 885 40
19 3- 008A WAGNER Steve CA Usa 299/23 299/18 286/20 0/ 0 884 61
20 3- 005B ST.UPERY Ricky LA Usa 294/10 295/14 294/17 0/ 0 883 41


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*The Ladies are finished....here are the top 20....CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!!!....*

1 3- 053A SIMPSON Nichola ENGOX England 299/21 300/25 300/22 0/ 0 899 68
2 3- 053D HAMM Mary TX Usa 299/22 300/23 299/22 0/ 0 898 67
3 3- 053B REEVES Tiffany MT Usa 300/21 298/21 300/20 0/ 0 898 62
4 3- 052D COLIN Christie NY Usa 298/20 299/27 300/21 0/ 0 897 68
5 3- 053C WARD Kelly NC Usa 299/20 300/25 298/23 0/ 0 897 68
6 3- 052C SOEMOD Camilla DENDK Denmark 299/17 298/21 299/18 0/ 0 896 56
7 3- 052B LARSON Holly MN Usa 298/24 299/22 298/22 0/ 0 895 68
8 3- 051D VAN NATTA Jamie OH Usa 298/20 298/21 298/21 0/ 0 894 62
9 3- 050B CALLOWAY Connie TN Usa 296/19 298/19 300/21 0/ 0 894 59
10 3- 052A ANSCHUTZ Erika OH Usa 300/22 296/25 297/18 0/ 0 893 65
11 3- 051A WILLEMS Gladys BELAN Belgium 297/19 297/21 299/19 0/ 0 893 59
12 3- 049B HUNT Nicky UKSU Uk 296/14 297/18 300/16 0/ 0 893 48
13 3- 051B JURENKA Jahna MT Usa 297/20 297/23 298/21 0/ 0 892 64
14 3- 050A ZORN Nancy IL Usa 297/20 296/19 299/22 0/ 0 892 61
15 3- 051C SALVI Eugenia ITA Ita 297/18 298/15 296/21 0/ 0 891 54
16 3- 050C BRADEN Georgianna TX Usa 297/16 297/13 297/14 0/ 0 891 43
17 3- 049D MCKENZIE Corrine MD Usa 295/16 297/20 298/24 0/ 0 890 60
18 3- 049C DECRAMER Sonya MN Usa 297/20 295/17 298/14 0/ 0 890 51
19 3- 050D WATSON Diane FL Usa 296/19 298/16 295/16 0/ 0 889 51
20 3- 048A MOWBRAY Jane CO Usa 293/15 299/12 297/15 0/ 0 889 42


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

No shootoff unless they shot 900 rounds. Ties broken by x count. Congrats to win, place, show in BHFS!


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Way to go Scott


Hey AC bet you got a big smile go'in on right bout now.


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Lets go Cabe!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Pos. Athlete Country Day 1 Day 2 Day 3 S.O. Total X
1 3- 009B HAKL Bill MN Usa 299/22 300/22 299/26 0/ 0 898 70
2 3- 009C HUMAN Jeff NY Usa 298/23 300/23 300/21 0/ 0 898 67
3 3- 009A HOCH Lynn IA Usa 300/24 299/22 298/20 0/ 0 897 66
4 3- 008D BERRY Chris MO Usa 299/18 298/23 300/20 0/ 0 897 61
5 3- 007B GEIST Kurt CO Usa 298/21 298/25 300/24 0/ 0 896 70
6 3- 008C EWERS Tim VA Usa 299/22 298/22 299/25 0/ 0 896 69
7 3- 006D PELLEGRINO William CO Usa 298/22 298/18 299/26 0/ 0 895 66
8 3- 006A WAKELIN Neil UKME Uk 299/15 297/17 299/20 0/ 0 895 52
9 3- 007D GRIGGS Eric KY Usa 298/21 298/20 298/19 0/ 0 894 60
10 3- 006B COWART Gary UT Usa 298/14 298/17 298/21 0/ 0 894 52


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

mikep43019 said:


> Pos. Athlete Country Day 1 Day 2 Day 3 S.O. Total X
> 1 3- 009B HAKL Bill MN Usa 299/22 300/22 299/26 0/ 0 898 70
> 2 3- 009C HUMAN Jeff NY Usa 298/23 300/23 300/21 0/ 0 898 67
> 3 3- 009A HOCH Lynn IA Usa 300/24 299/22 298/20 0/ 0 897 66
> ...


That's some pretty tight scores bunched up at the top!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Tuningfreak said:


> No shootoff unless they shot 900 rounds. Ties broken by x count. Congrats to win, place, show in BHFS!


Don't beleive it works that way. Will be a shoot off. There may even be a shoot off for 3rd. When I was last there that was how it was to be. Don't know how the rules have changed in the last year or so.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

what time does the shootoff start? And is it going to posted after each end?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Bees said:


> how many total shooters was there this year???


There were about 1,500 this year. I shot in the Youth division and got home last night. It was great! Wish I could see the shoot off, though...


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

winger said:


> what time does the shootoff start? And is it going to posted after each end?



starts whenever....and usually we are told who just dropped out and who is still in....


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Me and Bobby22 are pulling for Chance and Dan Mccarthy


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

It's starting in a couple minutes. I will be posting results by round.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks guys!!!, awesome coverage. Harry


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

admin said:


> It's starting in a couple minutes. I will be posting results by round.


got my speakers on turn up the audio, I wanna hear some thwaaaccckkss...


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

sharkred7 said:


> Don't beleive it works that way. Will be a shoot off. There may even be a shoot off for 3rd. When I was last there that was how it was to be. Don't know how the rules have changed in the last year or so.



Yup, your right. My bad. Right off the NFAA website.......


Ties
It is the intent of the tournament to break all ties. Championship division ties for first, second and third place will be determined by the highest total score from all three days of competition (X’s will not be used to determine ties). All competitors tied with the same high score at the end of the third day will compete in a shoot off to determine final places. The following procedure will be used for the shoot off: One practice end; then end by end sudden death shoot off. A maximum of two ends will be shot using regular scoring, then ends where only the X ring scores 10 points until the tie is broken. After each end, only those still tied with the highest score will continue in the shoot off.
Each archer’s placement in the tournament will be determined by the order in which he/she drops out of the shoot off. If more than one archer drops out of the shoot off in the same end, those archers will be placed based on their total score and X count, including the score and X’s accumulated in the shoot off, then first day score, first day X’s and so on.

All other ties will be broken by the highest score in the following sequence: 1) Total X’s, 2) 1st Round Score, 3) 1st Round X’s, 4) 2nd Round Score, 5) 2nd Round X’s, 6) 1st end through 30th end, and 7) 1st arrow through 90th arrow.

Target X-ring, used for the purpose of breaking ties, will be scored outside-in (arrow touching outside of line scores as an X).

Youth Division ties will be decided by the highest score in the following sequence: 1)1st Round, 2) 2nd Round, 3) 1st end through 20th end.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

tuningfreak is correct.
shoot off only for 900 rounds. all start even. 2 ends 10/9 scoring, no x's.
Then baby X scores 10, rest of yellow is a 9.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

when did quintana miss?


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

think i will have to pull for Levi and Dan in that order


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*Happy and you know it clap your hands*



winger said:


> Me and Bobby22 are pulling for Chance and Dan Mccarthy


Give me a c give me a d gooooooooooooooooooooo shooters


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Go get em Keith Trail. Way to go. Bring that title home to North Carolina.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Cmon Chance!*

Git er done!


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> tuningfreak is correct.
> shoot off only for 900 rounds. all start even. 2 ends 10/9 scoring, no x's.
> Then baby X scores 10, rest of yellow is a 9.



See post #80 Bob.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob_Looney said:


> tuningfreak is correct.
> shoot off only for 900 rounds. all start even. 2 ends 10/9 scoring, no x's.
> Then baby X scores 10, rest of yellow is a 9.


 rule says High score ties will be broken by shoot off.. 
those top 898's those two will shoot it off too. cause X's don't count until the shootoff.

did I read the rule right Freak???


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

a shootoff with Hakl and Human would be awesome!!! I hope so................
GO JEFF!!!!!!!!
my friend you are back where you belong,...at the top.
either way congrats on some fine shooting, Harry


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Go get em Keith Trail. Way to go. Bring that title home to North Carolina.


Another shout out for Keith . . . . 

Go keith !!!!!


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

where are yall watching it at???


----------



## hunter7dbb (Feb 8, 2009)

I'dd like to see Nick do well


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

If I understand right the 2 897's have to shoot for 3rd also?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Pulling for Jedd or Jesse. Jedd is a hell of a shot!


----------



## ibohnt (Aug 7, 2005)

Not 


The shoot off is only for those that shoot 900 over 3 days not the ones who shoot 898 they get placed by X count


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

akbowhunter said:


> a shootoff with Hakl and Human would be awesome!!! I hope so................
> GO JEFF!!!!!!!!
> my friend you are back where you belong,...at the top.
> either way congrats on some fine shooting, Harry


What he said. The new GT XXX have been workin well for him.


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*go Jedd*

GOOOOOOOO Jedd shoot them up one of the nicest young men in the game


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

ibohnt said:


> Not
> 
> 
> The shoot off is only for those that shoot 900 over 3 days not the ones who shoot 898 they get placed by X count



Wrong go read the rule.. NFAA wesite..


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Archeroni said:


> 1 3- 034D BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 0/ 0 900 84
> 2 3- 035D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 0/ 0 900 84
> 3 3- 035C MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 300/27 0/ 0 900 84
> 4 3- 035A JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 300/25 0/ 0 900 83
> ...


my predictions
Chance
morgan
Wilde
Broadwater
Cabe
Gary smith
Damsbo
Cousins
Grant S
Trail 
Greshock
White
Johnson
Starnes
Anderson
Annen
Lundin
Mccarthy


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Grant Schleusner...........ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

let's get this baby going


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Im pulling for Grant Schleusner.......................


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

ibohnt said:


> The shoot off is only for those that shoot 900 over 3 days not the ones who shoot 898 they get placed by X count



NOT! 

Read the rules I copied and pasted in post #80....right out of the VEGAS Rules on NFAA website.


----------



## ibohnt (Aug 7, 2005)

There is only 1 shoot off in vegas if you dont shoot a 300 for 3 days in a row you are not in a shoot off


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

ibohnt said:


> Not
> 
> 
> The shoot off is only for those that shoot 900 over 3 days not the ones who shoot 898 they get placed by X count


Only if 900 is the top score in ANY championship flight


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm pulling for Michael Anderson from Iowa:thumbs_up


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

ibohnt said:


> There is only 1 shoot off in vegas if you dont shoot a 300 for 3 days in a row you are not in a shoot off


If I was in VEGAS, I would bet your wrong....and I would win that bet.


----------



## styhlin (Dec 8, 2002)

Tuningfreak said:


> NOT!
> 
> Read the rules I copied and pasted in post #80....right out of the VEGAS Rules on NFAA website.


Maybe you should read your own post again.


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*cam andahalf and 22s I can miss and so can youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*



winger said:


> let's get this baby going


ha ha


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Tuningfreak said:


> NOT!
> 
> Read the rules I copied and pasted in post #80....right out of the VEGAS Rules on NFAA website.



Tuningfreak,
Those in the shootoff at 900 will get the "placement" for the TOP 18 places....the 2 at 898 are SOL for any share of top money...and may be in jeopardy of being closed out of the money all together!

I think last year, a score of 897 didn't make the "money". I think last year there were only 11 in the 900 total score category?

field14


----------



## alphabet (Aug 1, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Pulling for Jedd or Jesse. Jedd is a hell of a shot!


+1 For Jedd.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

ibohnt said:


> There is only 1 shoot off in vegas if you dont shoot a 300 for 3 days in a row you are not in a shoot off


I think that is true for the freestyle championship but it sounds like they will shootoff if it effects 1st 2nd or third in any championship division as in the bowhunter division being talked about


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

oggie2635 said:


> so who's still in it? the waiting is killing me


1 3- 034D BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 0/ 0 900 84
2 3- 035D BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 0/ 0 900 84
3 3- 035C MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 300/27 0/ 0 900 84
4 3- 035A JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 300/25 0/ 0 900 83
5 3- 034C WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 300/27 0/ 0 900 82
6 3- 034A COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 300/26 0/ 0 900 81
7 3- 033B DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 300/27 0/ 0 900 80
8 3- 033A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 300/26 0/ 0 900 80
9 3- 033C SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 300/26 0/ 0 900 80
10 3- 033D TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 300/26 0/ 0 900 79
11 3- 030A ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 300/28 0/ 0 900 77
12 3- 032A LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 0/ 0 900 76
13 3- 030C SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 300/28 0/ 0 900 76
14 3- 031C STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 300/26 0/ 0 900 76
15 3- 031A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 300/25 0/ 0 900 74
16 3- 029A WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 300/25 0/ 0 900 71
17 3- 029B ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 300/22 0/ 0 900 69
18 3- 029D MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 300/23 0/ 0 900 67


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> I think that is true for the freestyle championship but it sounds like they will shootoff if it effects 1st 2nd or third in any championship division as in the bowhunter division being talked about



That is correct ONLY for "Championship Division" ties... The "flights" are not involved in ANY shootoffs...

field14


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

i was thinking that x count didnt matter as long as there was a tie at the top?? so if 30 archers shot 899 and that was the best i believe there would still be a shootoff


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

alphabet said:


> +1 For Jedd.


He is a Virginian now, we claim him :wink:


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

Here we go CUZ!! Lets put the smack down on 'um Dave 

Congrats to George Morrell and Rick Smith in BHFS Championship 14th and 16th Respectively Good showing for the Northeast state of MAINE!!


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Done Playin who are you? Bobby said he don't even know who you are


----------



## ohioarcher300 (Oct 10, 2005)

field14 said:


> That is correct ONLY for "Championship Division" ties... The "flights" are not involved in ANY shootoffs...
> 
> field14


If the first flight is tied it will shoot off


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

field14 said:


> That is correct ONLY for "Championship Division" ties... The "flights" are not involved in ANY shootoffs...
> 
> field14


BOWHUNTER CHAMPIONSHIP is a championship division


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

styhlin said:


> Maybe you should read your own post again.



Here it is....it doesn't say the tie has to be a 900 tie! It just sez ties ...........




Championship division *ties for first, second and third place will be determined by the highest total score* from all three days of competition *(X’s will not be used to determine ties).*


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

field14 said:


> Tuningfreak,
> Those in the shootoff at 900 will get the "placement" for the TOP 18 places....the 2 at 898 are SOL for any share of top money...and may be in jeopardy of being closed out of the money all together!
> 
> I think last year, a score of 897 didn't make the "money". I think last year there were only 11 in the 900 total score category?
> ...


im pretty sure the 898's hs talking about are in bhfs champ


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats what we are talking about, BHFS CHAMP div or any other CHAMP div ties


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

PMGhunter said:


> Here we go CUZ!! Lets put the smack down on 'um Dave
> 
> Congrats to George Morrell and Rick Smith in BHFS Championship 14th and 16th Respectively Godd showing for the NorthEast MAINE!!


that wont get them any money though....i got 16th last year and didnt get chit


----------



## alphabet (Aug 1, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> He is a Virginian now, we claim him :wink:


Back off man! He's getting married in Pa so we still have rights


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

BHFS has 2 tied at 898 then 2 tied at 897 then 2 tied at 896 depending on how deep they pay in that division there will be a shoot off to break these ties. Just like there will be a shoot off to break the ties in the championship 

all ties are broken by a shoot off.. in any division..


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm rootin for the hometown boy Jesse!!!!! Just like the steelers did, Jesse is bringin' home the championship!!!!


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

field14 said:


> Tuningfreak,
> Those in the shootoff at 900 will get the "placement" for the TOP 18 places....the 2 at 898 are SOL for any share of top money...and may be in jeopardy of being closed out of the money all together!
> 
> I think last year, a score of 897 didn't make the "money". I think last year there were only 11 in the 900 total score category?
> ...


field, they are debating the top two in BHFS that are tied at 898, no the PRO FS Div.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Bees said:


> got my speakers on turn up the audio, I wanna hear some thwaaaccckkss...



Where is the audio??????


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

alphabet said:


> Back off man! He's getting married in Pa so we still have rights


LOL, He is home now :wink:


----------



## hunter7dbb (Feb 8, 2009)

who won the flights?


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> Where is the audio??????


Is there a link to live video???


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Bees said:


> BHFS has 2 tied at 898 then 2 tied at 897 then 2 tied at 896 depending on how deep they pay in that division there will be a shoot off to break these ties. Just like there will be a shoot off to break the ties in the championship
> 
> all ties are broken by a shoot off.. in any division..


they will not shoot of the 896 because they will be below 3rd place.


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*Winger*



winger said:


> Done Playin who are you? Bobby said he don't even know who you are


I am a Jehova's witness of yester year


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Come on Jesse.....and Keith.....and Dave:wink:


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

hunter7dbb said:


> who won the flights?


i think we are all too interested in the big boys to look at the flights


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Come on Jesse.....and Keith.....and Dave:wink:


AND Jedd!


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

how can i see the video i dont know where to go helppppppp

LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there a live feed for this? If so, please post the link.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> AND Jedd!


You can route for him.....I haven't met him yet even though he lives down the street :chortle:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

hunter7dbb said:


> who won the flights?


Dave Palmer I think


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

1BadBulldog said:


> how can i see the video i dont know where to go helppppppp
> 
> LOL:darkbeer:


yea where is the link??


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*Me*



winger said:


> Done Playin who are you? Bobby said he don't even know who you are


I shot in your team shoot at florida


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

i want my two good buddies chance b. and danny m. to pull off first and second, in no order just as long as they are there, go guys!..:thumbs_up


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Bees said:


> Dave Palmer I think


wow haha who is this?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You can route for him.....I haven't met him yet even though he lives down the street :chortle:


Me neither, but he shoots at my club so I am pulling for him.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> Dave Palmer I think


ONE of the flights.....pages back. But way to go Mac. He shot a 291 today.

X Hunter dropped his first Vegas 300 today with 27Xs....but I know all we are gonna hear is about his 298 28X round yesterday :doh:


----------



## MrBullsEye (Mar 28, 2007)

everyone shot 9's on their first arrow.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

they're not shooting yet

dam cell phone is lagging behind evidently


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

there is no live streaming video. an AT staffer is watching the shoot off and typing on a laptop in the hall where they are shooting. with his WiFi connection he can post the results.

AT will have a video in a few days of the shoot off posted on this site 

OX


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Oxford said:


> there is no live streaming video. an AT staffer is watching the shoot off and typing on a laptop in the hall where they are shooting. with his WiFi connection he can post the results.
> 
> AT will have a video in a few days of the shoot off posted on this site
> 
> OX



Is there audio? Or was that a joke?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Scott Starnes*

Come on big man......... show em how it's done!!!!


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

stll dont tell me nothing


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> Is there audio? Or was that a joke?


Joke


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

thats beat....live video would be really nice right now


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

shooting off the other classes right now

bhfs shooting now

human/ hackle still tied


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> shooting off the other classes right now
> 
> bhfs shooting now
> 
> human/ hackle still tied


Keep us updated please!!!


----------



## alphabet (Aug 1, 2004)

VA Vince said:


> Me neither, but he shoots at my club so I am pulling for him.


Just go up and say hello. Great guy.


GO JEDD!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> ONE of the flights.....pages back. But way to go Mac. He shot a 291 today.
> 
> X Hunter dropped his first Vegas 300 today with 27Xs....but I know all we are gonna hear is about his 298 28X round yesterday :doh:



I have shot with Brad, I know he will be bummed about the 298, but heck the kid is learning... and he is good to go with this x count stuff..


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

i would certainly think they are done with their practice ends.......well at least this year they wont have to worry about my wifes flash going off lmao...........boy did i yell at her for that scene


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Oxford said:


> there is no live streaming video. an AT staffer is watching the shoot off and typing on a laptop in the hall where they are shooting. with his WiFi connection he can post the results.
> 
> AT will have a video in a few days of the shoot off posted on this site
> 
> OX


Thanx for the comeback OX. You da man. :thumb: C'Mon Chance or Cuz. Git-r-Done. :thumb:


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Tuningfreak said:


> Keep us updated please!!!


Yes Please!!!! go JEFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> Is there audio? Or was that a joke?


You have to pay for the upgraded AT Features.....otherwise it's just standard reading.

Send checks to 

Brown Hornet
30030 Hive Lane
Alex, Va 22306


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You have to pay for the upgraded AT Features.....otherwise it's just standard reading.
> 
> Send checks to
> 
> ...



Its in the mail! hook me up......haha


----------



## iam60x (Dec 30, 2005)

Hornet will that be in HD


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Come on Jeff! From a fellow BHFS upstate NY


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

jarlicker said:


> Go get em Keith Trail. Way to go. Bring that title home to North Carolina.


:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

alphabet said:


> Just go up and say hello. Great guy.
> 
> 
> GO JEDD!


If we are ever there the same time I defineitly will, havent been able to shoot much because of work.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You have to pay for the upgraded AT Features.....otherwise it's just standard reading.
> 
> Send checks to
> 
> ...



:::BANNING BROWN HORNET::::

oh wait... i can't do that anymore  

OX


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mikep43019 said:


> i would certainly think they are done with their practice ends.......well at least this year they wont have to worry about my wifes flash going off lmao...........boy did i yell at her for that scene



there isn't any pratice but there are introductions and other assorted Fanfare going on right now, gotta make a show for the DVD sales ya know...


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

mikep43019 said:


> i would certainly think they are done with their practice ends.......well at least this year they wont have to worry about my wifes flash going off lmao...........boy did i yell at her for that scene


What happened with that?


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*UH oh*

Hopkins just shot the same spot twice robinhooded his arrow aw man


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Bees said:


> there isn't any pratice but there are introductions and other assorted Fanfare going on right now, gotta make a show for the DVD sales ya know...


there will be practice ends i will guarantee you that


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Done Playin said:


> Hopkins just shot the same spot twice robinhooded his arrow aw man


He Robin Hooded? Man, that would suck in SO many ways... And during the shoot off? Dang...


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> What happened with that?


oh they came on the mic and said please we remind you again to turn your flashes off. hahahaha


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oxford said:


> :::BANNING BROWN HORNET::::
> 
> oh wait... i can't do that anymore
> 
> OX


The controls have been rewired....attempting to ban other super mods results in you banning yourself now. Unless you have the SUPER Super mod decoder ring.....

Pug...Eagle and I changed the codes on those at LAS:wink:


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Archerytalk will have a rough shoot-off video on tonight and a better edited version in a couple days.

Currently, there are shoot-offs for ties in other division. 
CUM should start in a few minutes.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

mikep43019 said:


> there will be practice ends i will guarantee you that


remember last year they also had an introduction where each finalist stated what the tournament meant to them. that takes a few minutes!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mikep43019 said:


> there will be practice ends i will guarantee you that


they just shot 30 plus arrows I figured they all would be ready to go...


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Done Playin said:


> Hopkins just shot the same spot twice robinhooded his arrow aw man


Are you SERIOUS?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They really need to change the name of that class :chortle:


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

shot the dot and robinhooded???????? ok Sam


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

dennis nealy 2nd seniors

human hackle still tied


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

yep and the one young guy from mass i think was just in aww to be there. After my first year i learned real quick where to sit for the best view


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*too funny*



Brown Hornet said:


> They really need to change the name of that class :chortle:


only you BH.....


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> They really need to change the name of that class :chortle:


There was an archer in the FS flights named Dick Stream. Look it up.

Maybe next year he will shoot in the CUM class.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Hopkins didn't make the shoot off.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

admin said:


> Archerytalk will have a rough shoot-off video on tonight and a better edited version in a couple days.
> 
> Currently, there are shoot-offs for ties in other division.
> *CUM should start in a few minutes.*


What the hell kinda site IS THIS? 

ox


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

Done Playin said:


> Hopkins just shot the same spot twice robinhooded his arrow aw man


o no he didn't!...


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

223 people looking at this thread


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

over 300 viewing this, awesome

BHFS GOOOOOO JEFFF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

jarheadhunter said:


> Are you SERIOUS?


well if hopkins robin hooded his arrow he didnt do it in the shoot off cause he dropped one the first day


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Oxford said:


> :::BANNING BROWN HORNET::::
> 
> oh wait... i can't do that anymore
> 
> OX


Right, right...exactly...

Nowadays Brown Hornet gets a commission for such posts!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> They really need to change the name of that class :chortle:


Yes. *F*reestyle *U*nlimited *C*ompound *M*ale
That would be fine.


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

Lmao!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

go Jr


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

And since they are shooting at 3 spots I doubt that a pro would shoot a robinhood!


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

Archeroni said:


> There was an archer in the FS flights named Dick Stream. Look it up.
> 
> Maybe next year he will shoot in the CUM class.


that's funny right there......HAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Done Playin said:


> Hopkins just shot the same spot twice robinhooded his arrow aw man


Hoppy did not make the shootdown this year. I would suspect his bow is cased already.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Archeroni said:


> There was an archer in the FS flights named Dick Stream. Look it up.
> 
> Maybe next year he will shoot in the CUM class.




We need to pay his way next year so he can shoot with the big boys


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

They are putting up targets now


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

ok done the taxes! 
Go Jesse!!!


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

They are hanging targets. Practice in 5 Minutes.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

What about bhfs????


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

dang im tired of refreshing pc now


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*Watch out*

Just want all you all to watch out theres a new cowboy comming to town and yes he is a bow slinger his name is sam and he doesent give a damn (sam morrow) that is


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Are there any updates for Hakle and Human shoot off?


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

jarheadhunter said:


> Are you SERIOUS?


hopkins didn't even make the shootoff

alter ego at play....ignoring would be best


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We tried for years to get Vegas coverage from any network, Maybe with all the new stations someone will cover it with live TV


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

338 viewing this thread wow


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

josh_hoyt_wny said:


> What about bhfs????


what he said


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

i know troy knoll got 5th bhfs


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*Shootoff*

Oh man this is intense


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Olsenck said:


> Right, right...exactly...
> 
> Nowadays Brown Hornet gets a commission for such posts!


LOL........


Hey Chris....... any room on that bench beside you :wink:


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

Acesarcher said:


> i know troy knoll got 5th bhfs


i shot next to troy last year, i figured he would be a contender this year


----------



## superduty31 (Jan 22, 2009)

akbowhunter said:


> what he said


 ++3


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Where is Bowsmith?*

Did Patrick not go to vegas this year Chris?


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

Marcus said:


> Yes. *F*reestyle *U*nlimited *C*ompound *M*ale
> That would be fine.



Yeah FUCM works great. :thumbs_up:beer::chortle:


----------



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

There is a shoot off column on the easton website...

I would suspect we can get updates there.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Iv'e already eaten all of my popcorn, and drank all of my coke, and no shoot off results yet? I think I'll go watch the Winternationals on ESPN and come back later. Go X-Man Jeff.......:darkbeer:


----------



## superduty31 (Jan 22, 2009)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Oh man this is intense


where can I see the real time scores?


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

367 viewing now


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

archeryhistory said:


> We tried for years to get Vegas coverage from any network, Maybe with all the new stations someone will cover it with live TV


Terry, let Laura MC it in her Bills outfit 

That would get it on the air...:beer:

OX
archery marketer


----------



## Patriot VFT (Sep 18, 2005)

*Hahahahahah!*



AndyMo said:


> Yeah FUCM works great. :thumbs_up:beer::chortle:



Thats the funniest acronym I have ever heard!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

AndyMo said:


> Yeah FUCM works great. :thumbs_up:beer::chortle:


Post of the year!


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

www.eastonarchery.com


----------



## BC-archer (Feb 9, 2009)

JACOB PHELPS may be out, but I definately don't see ANLYONE ELSE, from here, out in vegas...... there are many that are very proud of what he's done I don't see anybody else here with a national's title!!!!!!!


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> We need to pay his way next year so he can shoot with the big boys


He's got a ways to go before he's ready for CUM. 781 ain't close to 900:

538 1- 117A BLUMENTHAL Barbara AZ Usa 249/ 3 262/ 1 271/ 5 0/ 0 782 9
539 1- 116B STREAM Dick IA Usa 261/ 5 250/ 3 270/ 8 0/ 0 781 16
540 1- 115C SAUNDERS Troy NE Usa 270/ 2 248/ 3 263/ 1 0/ 0 781 6
541 1- 114A STEPHENS Doug CA Usa 269/ 3 253/ 1 255/ 1 0/ 0 777 5


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

superduty31 said:


> where can I see the real time scores?


Heres a link:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1053838094:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> LOL........
> 
> 
> Hey Chris....... any room on that bench beside you :wink:


You bet! Fresh popcorn and Southern Magnolia too!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Photo - set up for shoot off


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

bigdawg said:


> Post of the year!


:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

BHFS. Chris Berry third. No winner yet.

We think Human won. Still checking.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

bigdawg said:


> Post of the year!


ditto


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

BC-archer said:


> JACOB PHELPS may be out, but I definately don't see ANLYONE ELSE, from here, out in vegas...... there are many that are very proud of what he's done I don't see anybody else here with a national's title!!!!!!!


are you kidding???????


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

The only live streaming video of Vegas is actually in my Avatar. 

I php coded it to work like that but the only camera is on me. You can see how steady I hold in this streaming video... but my target panic has me kinda frozen on the shot... but I will fire no shot before its time. 

lain:

ox


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

archeryhistory said:


> We tried for years to get Vegas coverage from any network, Maybe with all the new stations someone will cover it with live TV


Do what they did in Nimes France they produced a show, complete with cheerleaders and spectators in the grandstands, they present the show to TV and TV bought it and aired it as a filler. If network likes the filler and it becomes popular they ask for more.


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

BC-archer said:


> JACOB PHELPS may be out, but I definately don't see ANLYONE ELSE, from here, out in vegas...... there are many that are very proud of what he's done I don't see anybody else here with a national's title!!!!!!!


Did you join just to stir the pot?

Thanks for reminding me that I'm still in my home. Personally, I don't know about the view from BC.... but I cannot see Vegas or anybody else... oh wait my dog just came in the room.... you can see him at the upper left corner of this post. He is not in Vegas either.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

BC-archer said:


> JACOB PHELPS may be out, but I definately don't see ANLYONE ELSE, from here, out in vegas...... there are many that are very proud of what he's done I don't see anybody else here with a national's title!!!!!!!



Welcome to AT!:darkbeer:


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Shooters did introduction.

Practice over.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Lets hope that someday soon we will all think back while watching live TV coverage of the post coverage
Practice end done - Shoot off


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Shoot-off under way.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

admin said:


> BHFS. Chris Berry third. No winner yet.
> 
> We think Human won. Still checking.


CONGRATS CHRIS!!! good comeback from a rough start!!!


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Fingers crossed, grinding teeth, nervousely wiggling toe...........and in 7 minutes I have to go pick up my son from is job!


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Tuningfreak said:


> Fingers crossed, grinding teeth, nervousely wiggling toe...........


Damn I am nervous for Jeff, could not imagine being on that line


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

This Round, Big 10 Scoring.

Everyone is Clean!

2nd Round
Cabe Johnson
Chance Beaubouef
Dan Mc Carthy
Dave Cousins
Gary Smith Jr
Grant Schleusner
Jackie White
Jedd Greshock
Jesse Broadwater
Keith Trail
Kelsey Johnson
Levi Morgan
Martin Damsbo
Michael Anderson
Morgan Lundin
Nicholas Annen
Reo Wilde
Scott Starnes


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

beer in one hand.....mouse in the other....man...this...is...archery :darkbeer:


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Ditto*



avid3d said:


> beer in one hand.....mouse in the other....man...this...is...archery :darkbeer:


I'm right there with ya ! ! !


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

*go dave!!*


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Photo shoot off


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

BC-archer said:


> JACOB PHELPS may be out, but I definately don't see ANLYONE ELSE, from here, out in vegas...... there are many that are very proud of what he's done I don't see anybody else here with a national's title!!!!!!!



nice first post, Hornet put this one in time out..


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

joining in to get the updates:darkbeer:


----------



## iam60x (Dec 30, 2005)

come on Scott show them how it's done


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got a text from Jeff Human. HE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Jeff!!!


----------



## HAM R IT (Aug 13, 2006)

X man Jeff Wins


----------



## philipdimondo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Rw*

Go reo!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

DesertRat said:


> I'm right there with ya ! ! !


me three. LOL


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

392 viewing


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

Just talked with Jeff....it's confirmed! 

xmanjeff wins VEGAS!


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

archeryhistory said:


> Photo shoot off


I can easily see SStarnes. Can't quite make out anyone else.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

from the nfaa score updates....


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

Go Trail, Danny & Chance:thumbs_up


----------



## XMAN (Jul 2, 2003)

How do you get the latest posts without going back and forth to the previous pages?


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> from the nfaa score updates....



Old news sticky......hasn`t been updated in over an hour.:wink:


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

*Way to Go Jeff*



josh_hoyt_wny said:


> Just got a text from Jeff Human. HE WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Jeff!!!


Great guy, glad he won!


----------



## elkhunter60 (Mar 9, 2007)

Come on Jackie White!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh yeah.....I forgot about Trail :doh:

Go Keith


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

HUMAN got 2nd


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Jeff!


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

XMAN said:


> How do you get the latest posts without going back and forth to the previous pages?


Click the refresh button beside the address bar.


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

XMAN said:


> How do you get the latest posts without going back and forth to the previous pages?


Hit that little green arrow button with the two arrows going in a cicle next to the top website line if you have explorer.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

Tuningfreak said:


> Just talked with Jeff....it's confirmed!
> 
> xmanjeff wins VEGAS1


RIGHT ON!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Tuningfreak, when you talk with him next please tell him Harry said "Congrats, im way happy for him!!!"


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

This Round Small 10, X is 10.

3rd Round
Cabe Johnson
Chance Beaubouef
Dan Mc Carthy
Dave Cousins
Grant Schleusner
Jackie White
Jedd Greshock
Jesse Broadwater
Keith Trail
Kelsey Johnson
Martin Damsbo
Michael Anderson
Morgan Lundin
Nicholas Annen
Reo Wilde
Scott Starnes

Out
Levi Morgan
Gary Smith Jr


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

XMAN said:


> How do you get the latest posts without going back and forth to the previous pages?


hit the REFRESH button on your browser


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Country said:


> Old news sticky......hasn`t been updated in over an hour.:wink:


Yea, I'm noticing this fact.. :frusty: :chortle:


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*K.t.*



Brown Hornet said:


> Oh yeah.....I forgot about Trail :doh:
> 
> Go Keith


You've got to pull for Keith. He's been around for a long time and it would be great to see him pull it off!


----------



## Done Playin (Dec 23, 2008)

*Bobby 22*

Hey man you seen any cheerleaders on here?


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

heaterht240 said:


> Click the refresh button beside the address bar.




He is from Texas... you got to spell it out all proper like. :thumbs_up

I'm just messin' with you xmas :thumbs_up


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Oxford said:


> hit the REFRESH button on your browser


F5 key works too.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Or press the "F5" key...does a refresh too.

field14


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

i can't take the pressure

Sticky you tried your best don't worry about it


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

levi out


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Bobby22 is not on here, i'm texting the updates. Answer your phone


----------



## kristakay1 (May 3, 2006)

*I'm still a little new...*

What does "robinhooded" mean?


----------



## XMAN (Jul 2, 2003)

AndyMo said:


> He is from Texas... you got to spell it out all proper like. :thumbs_up
> 
> I'm just messin' with you xmas :thumbs_up



Good one but its XMAN mr speller.


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

hit your "F5" button.


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

I spoke with Jeff while he was sittin in the airport waiting to fly out. He told me he went to LAS shoot with no goal and that is what he ended up with....a 4th place finish. He realized what he did wrong for that shoot. He told me he was going to VEGAS to win....that was his goal.

Congrats to Bill on a fine 2nd place finish and props to Chris Berry too!


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

welp there went my first pick looks like i am pulling for Dan now Go Dano


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Repost for this page.

The Round Small 10, X is 10.

Out
Levi Morgan
Gary Smith Jr


3rd Round
Cabe Johnson
Chance Beaubouef
Dan Mc Carthy
Dave Cousins
Grant Schleusner
Jackie White
Jedd Greshock
Jesse Broadwater
Keith Trail
Kelsey Johnson
Martin Damsbo
Michael Anderson
Morgan Lundin
Nicholas Annen
Reo Wilde
Scott Starnes


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

XMAN said:


> Good one but its XMAN mr speller.



I caught it... but its already a page back.... I figured no one would see it... typo.

I didn't know about F5.... that works better anyway.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

kristakay1 said:


> What does "robinhooded" mean?


he knocked his opponent in the water with his staff.........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DesertRat said:


> You've got to pull for Keith. He's been around for a long time and it would be great to see him pull it off!


Been following Trail for a LONG time....great guy and he is shooting very well this year


----------



## Tuningfreak (Apr 6, 2004)

akbowhunter said:


> RIGHT ON!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Tuningfreak, when you talk with him next please tell him Harry said "Congrats, im way happy for him!!!"


Won't b till Monday. He was getting calls!

I will tell him though.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

go scott go


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

405 viewers on this thread!!!


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

ADMIN, how bout a little color commentating between ends?


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

is it just me or is the server overheating....?


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

*411 viewers*

keep her going


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*Shoot OFF*

Go Kelsey Johnson Go!! He's still in there with the big boys!!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

avid3d said:


> is it just me or is the server overheating....?



Its not you:tongue:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Oxford said:


> ADMIN, how bout a little color commentating between ends?


wow....you really can't please anyone these days.... :tongue:


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

It's definetly taking a load on right now. Too much refreshing going on.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

avid3d said:


> he knocked his opponent in the water with his staff.........



Avid you ain't right:drool:


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

kristakay1 said:


> What does "robinhooded" mean?


it's when you shoot one arrow down insite another arrow.


----------



## Gary Gilmore (Feb 14, 2005)

archerycharlie said:


> go scott go


what he said


----------



## NCLHbullseye (Oct 24, 2006)

F5 will refresh your browser...............


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I just heard Scott shot another X:thumbs_up


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

heaterht240 said:


> It's definetly taking a load on right now. Too much refreshing going on.


I wonder why?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oxford said:


> ADMIN, how bout a little color commentating between ends?


Tell me about it....I set in the front row at LAS and did it from my BlackBerry....pretty sure you could pull it off with a laptop

Do I need to call Mac back to get play by play?


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

jarheadhunter said:


> Avid you ain't right:drool:


sorry.....couldn't resist......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

starnes out
white out
greshock out
cabe out
anderson out
demsbo out
schlu out
mccarthy out
trail out

getting tough


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

This reporting is brought to you by Bowsmith......

3rd Round Out
Keith Trail
Nicholas Annen
Jackie White
Scott Starnes
Jedd Greshock
Cabe Johnson
Michael Anderson
Martin Damsbo
Grant Schleusner
Dan Mc Carthy

This Round Small 10, X is 10.

4th Round
Chance Beaubouef
Jesse Broadwater
Kelsey Johnson
Reo Wilde
Dave Cousins
Morgan Lundin


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

whats taking so long 2mins and 30 secs have gone by like 4 mins ago


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

1 5- 004C BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 90/ 9 990 93
2 5- 006A BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 90/ 5 990 89
3 5- 005B COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 300/26 90/ 7 990 88
4 5- 003A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 300/25 90/ 8 990 82
5 5- 006C LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 90/ 6 990 82


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

this coverage is HORRIBLE this year ***!


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Tell me about it....I set in the front row at LAS and did it from my BlackBerry....pretty sure you could pull it off with a laptop
> 
> Do I need to call Mac back to get play by play?


Heck yeah! old Brown Hornet would be perfect for color commentating 

ohhhh wait a minute :embara:

ox


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Tell me about it....I set in the front row at LAS and did it from my BlackBerry....pretty sure you could pull it off with a laptop
> 
> Do I need to call Mac back to get play by play?


You shouldn't even eed to ask that question. Get on it Hornet, your LAS coverage/texting was 2nd to none!!!!


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

blondstar said:


> whats taking so long 2mins and 30 secs have gone by like 4 mins ago


Official scoring takes a few minutes. Very tight shooting ya know.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

2nd round


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

admin said:


> 3rd round out
> keith trail
> nicholas annen
> jackie white
> ...


go jesse!!!!


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Third round was pretty rough!


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

go cuz!!!! Repeat


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

blondstar said:


> whats taking so long 2mins and 30 secs have gone by like 4 mins ago


Maybe Admin is a "1 finger Typer" :wink::tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It's gonna be Jesse....Chance....Dave or Reo.....

I am thinking Reo might be still bitter about LAS.....


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's go Chance. 1st Lancaster now Vegas!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

admin said:


> This reporting is brought to you by Bowsmith......
> 
> 3rd Round Out
> Keith Trail
> ...


*AWHHHhhhhhhh..... Heartbreak for Keith and Scott......Good Shooting Guys!!!!*


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Gail and Ryan Martin watching shoot off


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cuz, Chance and Reo are my Pics to finish 1st 2nd and 3rd. :thumb:


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

c'mon jesse.


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

OK Has Been time to open a can of JESSE JUICE!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Come on Cuz'


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> It's gonna be Jesse....Chance....Dave or Reo.....
> 
> I am thinking Reo might be still bitter about LAS.....



Dang BH!!!! You only picked 4 of the remaining 6.....you are livin' on the edge!!!!!!


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

JC280 said:


> 1 5- 004C BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 90/ 9 990 93
> 2 5- 006A BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 90/ 5 990 89
> 3 5- 005B COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 300/26 90/ 7 990 88
> 4 5- 003A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 300/25 90/ 8 990 82
> 5 5- 006C LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 90/ 6 990 82




According to scores Reo is out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This shoot needs to be on ESPN2.....


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Acesarcher said:


> OK Has Been time to open a can of JESSE JUICE!!:darkbeer:



that doesnt sound right


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

archeryhistory,

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

ArcheryAttic said:


> Come on Cuz'




cuz if he gets eliminated i feel bad for everything he is gona kick out in the hallway!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Dang BH!!!! You only picked 4 of the remaining 6.....you are livin' on the edge!!!!!!



if ya not livin' life on the edge you are taking up too much space :wink:


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Let's go Chance!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SET THE HOOK said:


> that doesnt sound right


SOunds right to me.....

Come on Jesse.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

2nd look at cousins target.


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

4th Round Out
Jesse Broadwater
Kelsey Johnson
Dave Cousins

This Round Small 10, X is 10.

5th Round in
Chance Beaubouef
Morgan Lundin
Reo Wilde


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Rooting fur my boy Chance, come on buddy......


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Wait, second judge called for Dave.


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> This shoot needs to be on ESPN2.....


Or at least the Outdoor Channel.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> This shoot needs to be on ESPN2.....


Hornet Hornet Hornet.... :nono:


ESPN 10 "The X"


Afterall, Dodge Ball is on "The Ocho".. :becky:


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Dave's third arrow called out again.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Acesarcher said:


> cuz if he gets eliminated i feel bad for everything he is gona kick out in the hallway!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Poor sports are so entertaining!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Dang BH!!!! You only picked 4 of the remaining 6.....you are livin' on the edge!!!!!!


I was talking about the final 4 :wink:


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

Oh Well CUZ Miane still proud of yeah!!! Come on CHANCE finish it


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Hornet, run up there and get a pic of Daves third arrow.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2009/14/IC.pdf
this site has Reo out.


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

O.K......Come on Reo!!!


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Swig said:


> Or at least the Outdoor Channel.



ESPN:The Ocho


----------



## superduty31 (Jan 22, 2009)

My F5 button is over heating should I pour some water on it???


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

admin said:


> Dave's third arrow called out again.



LOL i can hear the crying from Pennsylvania


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

NTProf said:


> archeryhistory,
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!




Thanks for posting all the scores and pictures. Good JOB:thumbs_up


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

C'mon CHANCE!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

P.L. Archery said:


> Hornet, run up there and get a pic of Daves third arrow.


I am still pretty fast.....but I am a sprinter not a cross country runner. I wouldn't make to Vegas from Va for next years shootoff running


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> SOunds right to me.....
> 
> Come on Jesse.



something about a guys name and the word JUICE:wink:


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Reo is still in......contrary to the web report...


----------



## XMAN (Jul 2, 2003)

superduty31 said:


> My F5 button is over heating should I pour some water on it???





YESSS quickly.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am still pretty fast.....but I am a sprinter not a cross country runner. I wouldn't make to Vegas from Va for next years shootoff running


You can tell I'm, fast....look at the shirt in my avatar!


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

5th Round Out
Everyone Clean!

This Round Small 10, X is 10.

6th Round In
Chance Beaubouef
Morgan Lundin
Reo Wilde


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am still pretty fast.....but I am a sprinter not a cross country runner. I wouldn't make to Vegas from Va for next years shootoff running


 :cheers:


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's go Chance!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Like I said earlier.....Reo owes Chance from LAS.....


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

chance has this in the bag


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am still pretty fast.....but I am a sprinter not a cross country runner. I wouldn't make to Vegas from Va for next years shootoff running


I thought you had the transporter from the Star Treck set at home.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Is Morgan Lundin well known or just having an unbelievable weekend?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Bowsmith is there.......come on Patrick.....give us the low down......*
.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

heaterht240 said:


> http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2009/14/IC.pdf
> this site has Reo out.


They've updated it..


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

6th Round Out
Chance Beaubouef


This Round Small 10, X is 10.

7th Round In
Morgan Lundin
Reo Wilde


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Judging target scores


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

P.L. Archery said:


> I thought you had the transporter from the Star Treck set at home.


If I did then I would have shot.....


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

parkerbows said:


> Is Morgan Lundin well known or just having an unbelievable weekend?


he is from Sweden.......and a very good shooter....


----------



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

parkerbows said:


> Is Morgan Lundin well known or just having an unbelievable weekend?


Extremely well known... I think 3 or 4 FITA World Championships...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Like I said earlier.....Reo owes Chance from LAS.....


+1... :moviecorn :darkbeer:


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

Don't give DAVE another chance he wont make another mistake.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

465 viewers


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Like I said earlier.....Reo owes Chance from LAS.....


 got that right....


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

just herd Chance is out


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

parkerbows said:


> Is Morgan Lundin well known or just having an unbelievable weekend?


Only a World Target, World Field and World Indoor Champion


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Morgan Lundin has won several World FITA championships. I know of the 05 Outdoors and he won the indoor worlds prior to that.

Very good shooter.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh No!!!! Not Chance!!!!!!!


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

go REO


----------



## Hemiboy (Jul 22, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> Is Morgan Lundin well known or just having an unbelievable weekend?


He has been a world class archer for 15 years.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Oh No!!!! Not Chance!!!!!!!


GO REO! :wink:


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Morgan Lundin is huge over in Sweden. He's been World Champ an couple of times. A 1400 fita shooter and has beaten Cuz in more than a few shoot offs. He's way more than just having a good weekend.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

7th
Booth shot 29.


8th Round In
Morgan Lundin
Reo Wilde


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

parkerbows said:


> Is Morgan Lundin well known or just having an unbelievable weekend?



Morgan is a top European archer and has been for years. People were going on and on about the Euros not being "competitive"...

Well, an ENGLISH lady won the Women's CHampionship in 2009...and...

Let's see what gives here...

field14


----------



## Bruce Johnson (Aug 5, 2005)

parkerbows said:


> Is Morgan Lundin well known or just having an unbelievable weekend?


Morgan IMO is the #1 archer in the world., having won World Championships in Field, FITA target and Indoors. He consistently beats Cuz.


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

GO MORGAN & REO Great shooting guys


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

avid3d said:


> got that right....


What happened at LAS?


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

REO REO REO :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Both the mens and womans title can't fly over California and across the pond.....

Come on Reo.....Reo...Reo.....


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Reo me !*



admin said:


> 6th Round Out
> Chance Beaubouef
> 
> 
> ...


GO REOOOO (echo...echo...echo...)


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

504 viewing


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Dec 18, 2003)

Go Reo, Keep it in America. Not in our house


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Bruce Johnson said:


> Morgan IMO is the #1 archer in the world., having won World Championships in Field, FITA target and Indoors. He consistently beats Cuz.


What bow is he shooting?


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

They were both clean in the 8th.

9th Round In
Morgan Lundin
Reo Wilde


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

chance is the best at playing spots though...he is always in the running


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 6, 2008)

His name is Reo and he dances on the sand. Everyone sing!!!!


----------



## Strick (Jan 1, 2004)

*vegas*

down to reo and morgan


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

*Lets go REO, Lets GO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mikep43019 said:


> chance is the best at playing spots though...he is always in the running


he is out today..


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

hey Broadhead, get off the phone


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Both the mens and womans title can't fly over California and across the pond.....
> 
> Come on Reo.....Reo...Reo.....


Other coast Hornet....... the bowls would be flying over you :wink:


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

We must protect this house!!!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just go home what did I miss ?????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Broadside_Shot said:


> Go Reo, Keep it in America. Not in our house


This isn't the Olympics.....


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats to both guys!!! awesome shooting. nerves of steel!!!


----------



## Strick (Jan 1, 2004)

*vegas*

morgan and reo still tied


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Both score 29 in the 9th.

10th Round In
Morgan Lundin
Reo Wilde


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

umm my connection is slowing...

would some of you guys log off now?

lain:

ox


----------



## Bruce Johnson (Aug 5, 2005)

j3dgu said:


> What bow is he shooting?


Mathews, not sure what model he is shooting now. Was an APex 7


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Think I already Reo'd my keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Help!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Both Score 30 in the 10th.

11th
Morgan Lundin
Reo Wilde


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

Go Mr. Wilde!!!!
Steady......


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Dec 18, 2003)

come on hornet don't act like you don't care


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

no pressure,...just $19,000 between the winner and 2ed place!!! lol


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

Bees said:


> he is out today..


Place Name Location Flight Day 1 Score Day 1 X's Day 2 Score Day 2 X's Day 3 Score Day 3 X's Total Score Total X's Money Won 
6 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE TN, USA 1 300 26 300 29 0 0 600 55 $ 0 


Year: 2008 
Division: Compound Unlimited Male Championship 
Place Name Location Flight Day 1 Score Day 1 X's Day 2 Score Day 2 X's Day 3 Score Day 3 X's Total Score Total X's Money Won 
3 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE TN, USA 1 300 27 300 29 419 35 1019 91 $ 2500 


Year: 2007 
Division: Compound Unlimited Male Championship 
Place Name Location Flight Day 1 Score Day 1 X's Day 2 Score Day 2 X's Day 3 Score Day 3 X's Total Score Total X's Money Won 
1 Beaubouef, Chance TN, USA 1 300 25 300 27 479 45 1079 97 $ 14500 


Year: 2006 
Division: Compound Unlimited Male Championship 
Place Name Location Flight Day 1 Score Day 1 X's Day 2 Score Day 2 X's Day 3 Score Day 3 X's Total Score Total X's Money Won 
9 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE TN, USA 1 300 26 299 27 300 26 899 79 $ 705 


Year: 2005 
Division: Compound Unlimited Male Championship 
Place Name Location Flight Day 1 Score Day 1 X's Day 2 Score Day 2 X's Day 3 Score Day 3 X's Total Score Total X's Money Won 
3 Beaubouef, Chance TN, USA 1 300 23 300 28 389 36 989 87 $ 2300 


Year: 2004 
Division: Compound Unlimited Male Championship 
Place Name Location Flight Day 1 Score Day 1 X's Day 2 Score Day 2 X's Day 3 Score Day 3 X's Total Score Total X's Money Won 
1 Beaubouef, Chance TN, USA 1 300 25 300 26 480 43 1080 94 $ 14500 


Year: 2003 
Division: Compound Unlimited Male Championship 
Place Name Location Flight Day 1 Score Day 1 X's Day 2 Score Day 2 X's Day 3 Score Day 3 X's Total Score Total X's Money Won 
1 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE TN, USA 1 300 27 300 27 300 26 900 80 $ 10000 


and this is just vegas spots....he has done well in the other legs too


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

admin said:


> Both Score 30 in the 10th.
> 
> 11th
> Morgan Lundin
> Reo Wilde


this could go on awhile...........


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

*
morgan wins!!*


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Broadside_Shot said:


> come on hornet don't act like you don't care


Actually I don't....I like good archery

and Morgan WON


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

And the Winner is:
Morgan Lundin

Wait it was challenged and called back to a 29.

12th round.
Morgan Lundin
Reo Wilde


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

akbowhunter said:


> no pressure,...just $19,000 between the winner and 2ed place!!! lol


That's all? Crap, that's just a couple of hands at the blackjack table.. :lie:


----------



## XMAN (Jul 2, 2003)

Respect and congratulations to a great Euro shooter.


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

Gotta pull for a HOYT shooter Come on REO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry Morgan


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Morgan wins in the 11th round


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

WOW, he deserves it. both shot great. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

UHH Ohhh...

Somone threw the Red challlange flag


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

recall both still tied


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mikep43019 said:


> Place Name Location Flight Day 1 Score Day 1 X's Day 2 Score Day 2 X's Day 3 Score Day 3 X's Total Score Total X's Money Won
> 6 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE TN, USA 1 300 26 300 29 0 0 600 55 $ 0
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive, he will be back.. he has chance for $1,000,000 right???


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

CONGRATS MORGAN!!!!!!!

Please spend all the money here VEGAS needs the bailout


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> UHH Ohhh...
> 
> Somone threw the Red challlange flag


Is this a booth challenge or a coach's challenge?

You think he got both feet down???


----------



## Hemiboy (Jul 22, 2008)

Stort grattis Morgan!!!! Fantastiskt.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Jeff Hunt wins Senior Freestyle Championship!!!!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Ken


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Dec 18, 2003)

congrats to Morgan. I couldn't imagine the pressure. very good, way to shoot


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

And the Winner is:
Reo Wilde


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

field14 said:


> Morgan is a top European archer and has been for years. People were going on and on about the Euros not being "competitive"...
> 
> Well, an ENGLISH lady won the Women's CHampionship in 2009...and...
> 
> ...


wonder if someONE is watching....:tongue:


----------



## Strick (Jan 1, 2004)

*vegas*

Reo Wilde wins Vegas 2009


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Reo wins.....


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

congrats to Morgan and proving Bowtie wrong.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Congradulation to Morgan Lundin. Awesome shoot down.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

reo wins!!!


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

How many places down does the money payout go?


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

Is Reo a confirmed win?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

KEN-813 said:


> reo wins!!!


What an awesome shootoff.. thanks Admin and congrats to Reo.. :cheers: :yo:


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

KEN-813 said:


> recall both still tied


are you serious!!!! we dont need a controversy!! hope they got it right.

man i was ready to relax..........honey! make some more pop-corn!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!!......Thanks for the Show!!!!*
.


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

HUH??? Did I have to many :darkbeer: I thought Morgan won?? REO Won?? What happened???


----------



## Swig (Jul 2, 2002)

What just happened? Who is the winner. Admin has now posted both shooters as the winner.


----------



## AndyMo (Oct 25, 2005)

Man thats gotta be some drama there.... what was involved with the challenge Admin? All this back and forth... y'all are going to give someone a seizure.

Reo had a big one coming to him though after LAS... good stuff.... good shooting all around... I cannot imagine the pressure felt by everyone in that shoot-off.... especially the final two. Icewater running in their vanes. :thumbs_up


----------



## Snake Braid (Dec 30, 2004)

Idaho not just the Potato state........:wink:


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

you guys suuuuuuuu who won.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

admin said:


> And the Winner is:
> Reo Wilde



thanks for the coverage admin....most fun i've had on at. leaving now....


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrats to Reo and thanks to teh AT crew for the coverage!!! We are currently flirting with breaking the users online record, 2035 on AT right now!!! '94


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If there is money involved, just like any sport in America, you never know who wins until the people who control the money have their say. Just like arrow size in NFAA..........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yardagegusser said:


> you guys suuuuuuuu who won.


REO WON!!! :thumb:


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Dec 18, 2003)

both should be congratulated. I don't think a shootoff has gone this long. Neither wanted to give. Very respectful shooting


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Reo deserves it. He has shot too well for too long not to win Vegas. About like Earnhardt not winning Daytona. 

Way to go Reo.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The final scores....


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Reo me ! ! !*



Swig said:


> What just happened? Who is the winner. Admin has now posted both shooters as the winner.


I got confirmation from my buddy who is at the shootoff that Reo won it. 

Congratulations to all those that made the shootoff ! ! !


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

*Challenge?*

How can you challenge this? The zebra is making the calls in the first place. I bet there is plenty of confusion!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Red Flag!*

Maybe I need to start carrying a red flag in my quiver! Or maybe I should take it hunting with me. I can throw it at the deer and claim he didn't play fair when he ducks my arrow!


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Solid shooting! Congrats to Reo! It was his time!


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations to both Reo and MOrgan for a great shootout nice going guys ........


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

wow


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Great job to all the archers
Congrats REO


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Well done to Reo and Morgan. Great shoot off.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats to Reo:darkbeer: and Hoyt


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

that a boy reo. so what was the challenge about?


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

*Congrates Reo*

Can't wait for the video now. Should be a good one.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> wow


You can say dat again... :chortle: :cheers:


----------



## PMGhunter (Oct 9, 2003)

Final SCORES ARE 

1 5- 004B WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 300/27 357/33 1.257 115

2 5- 006C LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 356/ 6 1.256 82

3 5- 004C BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 179/17 1.079 101

4 5- 005B COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 300/26 119/ 9 1.019 90

5 5- 006A BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 119/ 5 1.019 89

CONGRATS REO & MORGAN on a great shoot off


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!!......Thanks for the Show!!!!*
> .


Ditto darlin....:thumbs_up


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrates to all!!!! Great shoot off, and way to go REO!!! Nice shootin cabe you gave it a run man.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

kaxfuji said:


> Can't wait for the video now. Should be a good one.


Ya, thats what im waiting for! :darkbeer:


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Phew, my 'puters acting like it's on dialup.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

any word about the challenge. what was it about?


----------



## kkaldor (Sep 28, 2006)

PMGhunter said:


> Final SCORES ARE
> 
> 1 5- 004B WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 300/27 357/33 1.257 115
> 
> 2 5- 006C LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 356/ 6 1.256 82


Anybody know how this works Reo has 357/33x, correct? and Morgan has 356/ *6x*? Whats up with that?? 

Somebody please explain this.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

kkaldor said:


> Anybody know how this works Reo has 357/33x, correct? and Morgan has 356/ *6x*? Whats up with that??
> 
> Somebody please explain this.


It all come's down to the shoot off....the baby X is what it pertains too.


----------



## cp-er (Sep 20, 2002)

CONGRADS to all of the final shooters ....:darkbeer: What a great job of shooting at one if not the highest presured shoot off in the world....:wink: Great shooting buy both Reo AND Morgan in the end.......two of the very best at this game....:tongue: and I would also like to say thank you adm. for the play by play great job also.......is this not a great sport that we all love so dearly.....me and my 84 year old dad were on edge for the whole thing... Again thanks to all ............:thumbs_up


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

In the 11th round Roe shot a 29. The Judge called Morgan with a 30.
Reo challenged one of Morgan's arrows and the 2nd and 3rd judges called Morgan's arrow 9. 
So it was changed to a 9. Leaving him with 29.

Stay tuned for a video of the shoot-out.

Admin


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks admin. and thx for another great job of giving us at home, the vegas tourney!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kkaldor (Sep 28, 2006)

JUMPMAN said:


> It all come's down to the shoot off....the baby X is what it pertains too.


I understand that, but how can Reo have 33x and Morgan only have 6x and they go that long? Morgan had to have more than 6.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

First of all I would like to say congratulations to Reo for winning and to all to shooters who made the shoot off. 
On another note why even count baby X's until the shoot off? If the X's are counted throughout the tourn. then why not just use them for the results and only shoot off for tie breakers?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

KEN-813 said:


> *
> morgan wins!!*



*
......and YOU......turn in your ZEBRA SHIRT!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

chance is out according to the PSE forums.....it is down to REO Wilde and someone from a foriegn country........


----------



## Larryds24 (Feb 9, 2009)

When Will They post the final scores? anyone know?


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Hope the officials weren't from the Super Bowl!  
Sounds like a controversial ending.


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

admin said:


> In the 12th round Roe shot a 29. The Judge called Morgan with a 30.
> Reo challenged one of Morgan's arrows and the 2nd and 3rd judges called Morgan's arrow 9.
> So it was changed to a 9. Leaving him with 29.
> 
> ...



I doubt it.......BUT if some one had a good picture of that arrow, it would surely support its own thread!


----------



## Fldlkalwnchr (Feb 9, 2009)

Has a shoot off ever gone that many ends?


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

kkaldor said:


> I understand that, but how can Reo have 33x and Morgan only have 6x and they go that long? Morgan had to have more than 6.


I noticed that as well. Probably just a typo.


----------



## Fldlkalwnchr (Feb 9, 2009)

PB26 said:


> I noticed that as well. Probably just a typo.


They used real time electronic scoring this year at the target butts, could have malfunctioned


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

Chance is still "the man" in my book! Out of the last 6 years he has won it 3 times, and only finished below 3rd place once.


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

congrats to REO WILDE>>>>GREAT SHOOTING>>>> and look at all the X's from REO and Chance......top dogs....


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

Chance is the Man !!! PSE is the bow.....Shoot em up next time....!!!


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

Man that was a thriller of a shoot-off !

When the 2nd and 3rd judge ruled Lundin's arrow a 9 instead of a 10 , the room was electric , forcing yet another round.

From the camera , it looked close , but I think the right call was made.

What a great event. :thumbs_up

I will say , Dave Cousin , is an ambassador to this sport. It was cool to have all the shoot-off finalist into themselves and be able to thank their sponsors.


----------



## deadeyedon89 (Jul 22, 2008)

So is it over and Who are the top 5


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone know the money payoff and how many places will get a check?


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

For those of you that haven't ever been to vegas, this year's shootoff is one reason why you need to come and experience it for yourselves. 

Watching the shootoff was absolutely  (one that keeps you at the edge of your seat.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Reo! I just knew this was Chance's year. Maybe next year.


----------



## deadeyedon89 (Jul 22, 2008)

what about Levi Morgan where did he place?


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

Who won the womens unlimited freestyle?


----------



## Larryds24 (Feb 9, 2009)

When do you guys think the shoot off video will be up on here?


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Jeff Hunt Winner "2009"*

Jeff, Congradulations!!!!!!! Great job. Many shoot for years and never have a Vegas win under them. I know it will be a memory that you will have forever. It will play over and over in you mind. It will make you smile everytime. Enjoy it fiorever. What release did you use this year? CONGRADULATIONS, Mike Whalen


----------



## hunter97051 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hope to see Cabe win it all!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

The video will be up in a couple days.

admin


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

*final 20 Vegas*

1 5- 004B WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 300/27 357/33 1.257 115
2 5- 006C LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 356/ 6 1.256 82
3 5- 004C BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 179/17 1.079 101
4 5- 005B COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 300/26 119/ 9 1.019 90
5 5- 006A BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 119/ 5 1.019 89
6 5- 003A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 300/25 118/ 8 1.018 82
7 5- 002C JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 300/25 89/ 7 989 90
8 5- 004A DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 300/27 89/ 8 989 88
9 5- 005A SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 300/26 89/ 8 989 88
10 5- 006B TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 300/26 89/ 6 989 85
11 5- 001A STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 300/26 89/ 8 989 84
12 5- 003C ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 300/22 89/ 6 989 75
13 5- 005C MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 300/23 89/ 8 989 75
14 5- 001B ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 300/28 88/ 7 988 84
15 5- 001C WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 300/25 88/ 4 988 75
16 5- 002A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 300/26 87/ 6 987 86
17 5- 002B MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 300/27 59/ 3 959 87
18 5- 003B SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 300/28 59/ 4 959 80
19 3- 035B WILLS Shane MD Usa 300/28 300/29 299/27 0/ 0 899 84
20 3- 028C DESPART James


----------



## psestaffshooter (Feb 9, 2009)

1 5- 004B WILDE Reo USID Usa 300/26 300/29 300/27 357/33 1.257 115
2 5- 006C LUNDIN Morgan SWEVÄ Sweden 300/27 300/24 300/25 356/ 6 1.256 82
3 5- 004C BEAUBOUEF Chance TN Usa 300/26 300/29 300/29 179/17 1.079 101
4 5- 005B COUSINS Dave ME Usa 300/28 300/27 300/26 119/ 9 1.019 90
5 5- 006A BROADWATER Jesse PA Usa 300/30 300/29 300/25 119/ 5 1.019 89
6 5- 003A JOHNSON Kelsey OH Usa 300/27 300/22 300/25 118/ 8 1.018 82
7 5- 002C JOHNSON Cabe OR Usa 300/28 300/30 300/25 89/ 7 989 90
8 5- 004A DAMSBO Martin DENJY Denmark 300/27 300/26 300/27 89/ 8 989 88
9 5- 005A SCHLEUSNER Grant WI Usa 300/29 300/25 300/26 89/ 8 989 88
10 5- 006B TRAIL Keith NC Usa 300/28 300/25 300/26 89/ 6 989 85
11 5- 001A STARNES Scott IN Usa 300/24 300/26 300/26 89/ 8 989 84
12 5- 003C ANDERSON Michael IA Usa 300/20 300/27 300/22 89/ 6 989 75
13 5- 005C MC CARTHY Dan WI Usa 300/21 300/23 300/23 89/ 8 989 75
14 5- 001B ANNEN Nicholas ID Usa 300/25 300/24 300/28 88/ 7 988 84
15 5- 001C WHITE Jackie MO Usa 300/22 300/24 300/25 88/ 4 988 75
16 5- 002A GRESHOCK Jedd PA Usa 300/26 300/28 300/26 87/ 6 987 86
17 5- 002B MORGAN Levi NC Usa 300/28 300/29 300/27 59/ 3 959 87
18 5- 003B SMITH JR Gary OH Usa 300/25 300/23 300/28 59/ 4 959 80
19 3- 035B WILLS Shane MD Usa 300/28 300/29 299/27 0/ 0 899 84
20 3- 028C DESPART James


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Hats off to admin for an outstanding job on the play by play or should I say end by end.:darkbeer:


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Day 3 shootoff*

WOW, this is my first time to go to Vegas and watch the shoot. The shoot off was incredible. It seemed to go on forever, those guys hitting the x ring which was a 10 and the 10 ring was a 9 after the second round. Those guys were truly amazing under the pressure of everyone watching. I wont miss this event again for a long time. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

admin said:


> And the Winner is:
> Reo Wilde



Congrats reo, all that hard work and dedcation has paid off! Good job Nick Annen, for makeing it to the shootoffs!:darkbeer:


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2009/shrink.php?imgpath=shooters/IMG_1957.jpg&qt=70

If this was the dilema for the #1 official, I can see why Reo wanted a second opinion. Is it just me or is this a no brainer?

(I am not sure if this pic can be posted twice)

Eric


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

OOPPS I bet that was a pic of the final end......not the prior one in question!

Eric

My apologies to all free roaming zebras!


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

MRIDEAL2006 said:


> Jeff, Congradulations!!!!!!! Great job. Many shoot for years and never have a Vegas win under them. I know it will be a memory that you will have forever. It will play over and over in you mind. It will make you smile everytime. Enjoy it fiorever. What release did you use this year? CONGRADULATIONS, Mike Whalen


I talked to Jeff just after his win and he was pretty pumped.......great to see the "old guy" get it done.....


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Chequamegon said:


> OOPPS I bet that was a pic of the final end......not the prior one in question!
> 
> Eric
> 
> My apologies to all free roaming zebras!



:tongue::tongue:

I was like dang, what 105 year old zebra called that one in????


----------



## BowBender (Dec 23, 2002)

*Go Levi Morgan....*

Like to see Him win it. He is from my home town, the BIG city of Rosman, NC.
Go Levi Go....

BowBender


----------



## s_bernard18 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Go reo go*

CONGRATS to Reo! what a win for Hoyt!!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Congratulation to Reo from the Frangilli family !

Vittorio, Michele & Carla


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Reo


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Congrats to Reo Wilde for 
winning Las Vegas.

Jari & Ingrid


----------



## litegun (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks Mike and Josh. It was a thrill to win and a very great honor to rub elbows with the top winners. I shot a Zenith 2 finger Comfort release. I can put my brain back in my skull now.
Jeff


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

kkaldor said:


> I understand that, but how can Reo have 33x and Morgan only have 6x and they go that long? Morgan had to have more than 6.


To make more confusing...They don't count the X after the 2nd shoot off end...it's scored as a 10.


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

Are all the results posted? I went to the NFAA and some where not posted , any help?


----------



## JTW Jr (Aug 21, 2007)

ZarkSniper said:


> To make more confusing...They don't count the X after the 2nd shoot off end...it's scored as a 10.


correct and then 10 is scored as a 9 , if they didnt , those guys would probably still be going end over end. 

Awesome shooting , watching it live was almost surreal.


----------



## rcarrier21 (Jan 22, 2009)

*It bugs me*

We here in Pocatello don't have all that much going on. We have a losing basketball and football team. Most of our area stores are closing. Few businesses are interested in us. We don't have much of a crime rate. AND still, we have some world class archers that the local news channels didn't even tip their hats to!!!! That bugs me.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I had to fly out of vegas early. what happened? what is up with the whole Morgan won thing? can some one explain this all to me? how did Reo win?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrates! To Reo , way to go!


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

rcarrier21 said:


> We here in Pocatello don't have all that much going on. We have a losing basketball and football team. Most of our area stores are closing. Few businesses are interested in us. We don't have much of a crime rate. AND still, we have some world class archers that the local news channels didn't even tip their hats to!!!! That bugs me.


Yea you had 2 I repeat 2 shooters in the shoot off and 1 won it all Congrats Reo couldent have went to a nicer guy and a class act. :thumbs_up


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Day 3 shoot-off*

Actually there were 22 archers start in the shootoff, all had a perfect 900 and after about 12 arrows they had dropped to 3, after 6 more, 18 shots in the shootoff there were then 2 left. They both shot another 18 arrows before one of them was crowned. It was unbeleivable to watch, x after x after x. A few times one would shoot inside the 10 ring which was actually a 9 (the crowd would go OOOH) then and the other one would then drop one on the same round until finally Morgan dropped one and Wilde did not. What pressure, a 36 arrow shootoff with hundreds watching. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## spenceman (Apr 1, 2004)

*shoot off*

you said that last night night


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

Surely there has to be more photos then whats on the archery history page? anyone have a link?


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

wear is the shoot off video


----------



## archeryogar (May 26, 2005)

I am looking for shoot off video as well! anyone ? anyone ? Bueller?


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

hello mc fly.....................................


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats Reo!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

archeryogar said:


> I am looking for shoot off video as well! anyone ? anyone ? Bueller?


I'll be working on the video today, and have it up this week, so stay tuned guys.. We apologize for not having it up sooner, we had some technical difficulties..


----------



## archeryogar (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Man!


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

Kurt D. said:


> I'll be working on the video today, and have it up this week, so stay tuned guys.. We apologize for not having it up sooner, we had some technical difficulties..


no need to apolodize for some thing nobody is paying for or geting payed to do
thank you for your time


----------

